# Coachwork repairs



## 96356 (Sep 21, 2005)

Could anyone out there who could advise me where I can get coachwork done to my Knaus Sport Traveller in West Midlands, South Wales or the West Country area because I had a local dealer who make one bodge up and it looks terrible.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the coachwork made of?

If it's GRP I may be able to suggest somewhere.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Coachwork Repairs*

Hi try 77motors in Newark did a good repair on my Hymer a couple of years ago


----------



## 96356 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Coachwork*

Hi Zebedee

Its aluminium and the trims are also aluminium and damaged

regards


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi try autovan in wimbourn on01202 848414 or have a look on their web site very good


----------



## 96356 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Repairs*

Hi Smiler
I would like to try a little closer to me as I live in South Wales if it is possible. thanks for the datails

regards


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried the Caravan Hospital at St. Hilary Cowbridge ???

http://www.caravanhospital.co.uk/home.htm

A friend had 2 dents repaired in his alluminium sided camper there - an excellent job you could not see or feel the repairs (dents were filled in I think then sprayed)


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Cannock Resprays in....Cannock ( :wink: ) are motorhome repair specialists and enthusiasts. They did some excellent repair/respray work on my van earlier this year.

http://www.motorhomerepairs.co.uk/

Happy to recommend them.


----------

